# Don't Go Dudley



## infinitymike (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't go Elliot.

You have helped me, personally,  and many others here on this site.
I am speaking on behalf of the members and say that you would be greatly missed and that you still have a lot of experience, insight and wisdom to offer.

We need you!


----------



## heaterman (Jul 19, 2012)

E.W's leaving?


----------



## muncybob (Jul 19, 2012)

I second that motion.

Haven't been here so much latley, apparently I missed something.....


----------



## BoilerMan (Jul 19, 2012)

EWD?  Where are you going?  You are a valued member with GREAT INSITE to things and saving money!  Stick around our friend.

TS


----------



## hartkem (Jul 19, 2012)

I haven't been around here long but elliot has helped me a great deal on my install

I hope its not to late


----------



## stee6043 (Jul 19, 2012)

Seems a little immature for someone to be upset about advertising on a FREE FORUM.  Hearth.com does not exist purely to entertain and educate its users at a significant cost to the operators. 

Seems like a silly thing to even react to.


----------



## maple1 (Jul 19, 2012)

stee6043 said:


> Seems a little immature for someone to be upset about advertising on a FREE FORUM. Hearth.com does not exist purely to entertain and educate its users at a significant cost to the operators.
> 
> Seems like a silly thing to even react to.


 
My initial thoughts also - not really sure what this is all about but did see that comment in the other thread. That alone didn't seem worth quitting a forum over. If he did find it worth leaving over, well, life goes on I guess.


----------



## dogwood (Jul 20, 2012)

Eliot, I don't care for those intrusive ads either. If you add Google Chrome as a browser, they have browser add-on extensions like Ad-Block or others that prevent those ads from ever coming up. They're real easy to download. They have a whole catalog of browser extensions. I suppose other browsers might have them too. I was previously using Internet Explorer which didn't have those add-ons. Check it out.

I'd certainly miss having you around and I know I'm not the only one. You've been very helpful to many of us and a valuable member of this forum. Our Webmaster is just trying to make a little more money, although you'd think there would be a better way. I've got my Ad-Block set so the top and bottom ads appear as usual out of respect for his providing this forum, and need to make a living. But if putting ads in our replies is overly intrusive to you, it's in your hands to block them out. I do. Please reconsider. Thanks. Hope you read this thread.

Mike


----------



## mikefrommaine (Jul 20, 2012)

I haven't seen the ads yet. I Use an iPad or Firefox on my desktop though.


----------



## woodsmaster (Jul 20, 2012)

On my internet explorer I only see the adds in the post if I'm a guest. If I log in they go away.


----------



## KaptJaq (Jul 20, 2012)

First time I saw an ad inside my post I wondered what I did to get it there (especially since it was for a product I did not really like). Once I realized it was inserted by the forum I was a little upset because I did not want someone to think I was endorsing that product. ADs on the top or bottom of the page are fine, even between posts as long as they are properly delimited and do not appear as part of the post. I would prefer not to see them within the post. If the poster is in the trade and the ad is for a competing product it could be really upsetting.

KaptJaq


----------



## maple1 (Jul 20, 2012)

I also posted this in that other thread: I have not seen these mysterious ads I'm hearing about. I see the usual site supporter banners at the top & bottom of the page, that's it. I'm using IE 8 with no extra ad blocking added. I don't think I've ever logged on as a guest though.

Actually, I can't think of any internet site I've been on that has no advertising to be seen - if that's a sole reason for leaving I think you'd might as well log off the internet forever.


----------



## Gasifier (Jul 20, 2012)

maple1 said:


> I also posted this in that other thread: I have not seen these mysterious ads I'm hearing about. I see the usual site supporter banners at the top & bottom of the page, that's it. I'm using IE 8 with no extra ad blocking added. I don't think I've ever logged on as a guest though.
> 
> Actually, I can't think of any internet site I've been on that has no advertising to be seen - if that's a sole reason for leaving I think you'd might as well log off the internet forever.


 
I have actually considered doing just that Maple. Just like unhooking our cable TV, and never going back. The cable would be the first thing to go. The wife and I are discussing that more and more. Keep internet and phone, lose the TV. I would miss watching the occasional interesting show or game here and there when I have time. But the sh!t that is on T.V.........?! WTF? Anywho. I was also helped a few times by E.W. Thanks again man. But the answer is not to quit hearth entirely. There are so many things I have learned over the internet. Unbelievable as I sit here and think about them. It just keeps going on and on and on and on and on and......... Ye, definetley not logging off the internet forever. Or Hearth.com.

E.W. I don't know what happened, but I hope ya stick around man. I appreciate your time, knowledge, attention to detail, etc.. And, if you don't knock it off, I might have to find you and kick you right square in the ass to wise you up a bit son. Now get back to helpin the mentally limited folk on here like me.


----------



## pybyr (Jul 21, 2012)

EW please stay  You offer great knowledge- and humor


----------



## goosegunner (Jul 21, 2012)

I would also miss E.W.'s knowledge and additions to the forum. He helped me a great deal with my initial install and upgrades that I did this year.
Without the guidance EW and others on this site, my system would probably be a pile of parts in my shed waiting to be installed.

His analysis of efficiency claims would be missed in this forum. His knowledge and wit helps to keep people grounded in this world of wood burning that is moving to be more high tech all the time.

EW if you do leave I wish you the best and Thanks again for all you help!


gg


----------



## Gasifier (Jul 21, 2012)

EW. You know I was just jokin. Right?  EW.......?


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 21, 2012)

Elliot. I want you to know that I started this thread to help convince you to stick around, not to mock you and push you away.
I felt that all the guys here would be of the same mind set and express any appreciative feelings they may have so that you would see how valued you are here.

It's interesting the bond that gets created within a forum (this being my first and only).
I feel like I know you guys and have built a friendship, so to see someone leave is kinda like losing a friend.

So stick around and share that vast amount of knowledge with us, God knows, I need some learning!
Again thank you for taking your personal time(off this forum) and helping me with my system.


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 21, 2012)

And Oh yeah. I use a Mac and have only seen ads at the top and the bottom of the page.


----------



## fossil (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm pretty much completely in the dark here, but maybe there's something that can be done.  Someone want to steer me or another staff member to the thread you're all talking about?  Reveal Eliot's screen name so that I can talk with him about it?  Help me do whatever I can to help here?  Private conversations are easy and instant in this forum software...like IM's.  Lemme know what I can do.  Rick


----------



## KaptJaq (Jul 21, 2012)

infinitymike said:


> And Oh yeah. I use a Mac and have only seen ads at the top and the bottom of the page.


 
If you do not log into hearth.com and view the forum as a "guest" there is an advertisement inserted into the first message on each page. Most of us stay logged in so we never see the forum the way a "guest" sees it. Attached is a screen shot of the first message on this page as a "guest" would see it. Hit the "Logout" button at the top right of the page then refresh to see it as a guest would.








EDIT NOTE:  At any moment "Guests" usually outnumber members on this forum by about 6 to 1 so many more people see the post with the AD inserted.


KaptJaq


----------



## fossil (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks,  lemme try that and then bring it to Craig's attention.  He's still learning this new forum software as we all have been.  I'm betting he can fix that shortly after he knows it's a problem.  Rick


----------



## fossil (Jul 21, 2012)

Yup, sure enough, I saw exactly what you're talking about.  I'm sure the Webmaster has no idea this is happening...I'm confident he'll get it fixed pronto.  Rick


----------



## fossil (Jul 21, 2012)

OK, I've brought it to the Webmaster's attention.  He's a busy guy, but he's very conscientious and always concerned about user satisfaction with these forums.  You can rest assured that he'll look into it pronto and work some of his magic to make the problem disappear.  In the future, never hesitate to bring stuff like this directly to the attention of one of the staff members here.  There are few of us, and we can't possibly read every post or follow every thread...so we always need your help.  I hope EWD sticks around.  Thanks, Rick


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 22, 2012)

KaptJaq said:


> If you do not log into hearth.com and view the forum as a "guest" there is an advertisement inserted into the first message on each page. Most of us stay logged in so we never see the forum the way a "guest" sees it.



I've never logged off since I signed up!


----------



## infinitymike (Jul 22, 2012)

Thanks for you help Rick.


----------



## ScotO (Jul 22, 2012)

Gasifier said:


> I have actually considered doing just that Maple. Just like unhooking our cable TV, and never going back. The cable would be the first thing to go. *The wife and I are discussing that more and more. Keep internet and phone, lose the TV. I would miss watching the occasional interesting show or game here and there when I have time. But the sh!t that is on T.V.........?! WTF?* Anywho. I was also helped a few times by E.W. Thanks again man. But the answer is not to quit hearth entirely. There are so many things I have learned over the internet. Unbelievable as I sit here and think about them. It just keeps going on and on and on and on and on and......... Ye, definetley not logging off the internet forever. Or Hearth.com.


 AMEN Gasifier!  I couldn't agree more!  I'm totally sick of TV.  And E.W., I think the above comments by other posters speak volumes of the man you are, so I would say stick around.  Your insight, knoweledge and general help are somewhat rare in this world anymore.  This place needs guys like you!


----------



## fossil (Jul 22, 2012)

"Thanks for you help Rick."

No prob. BB looked at it too, and we've poth pinged Craig about it now. Just waiting to hear back from him. He'll fix this, I'm sure. It never should have been this way. I'm glad it finally came to light. I never start looking at anything on the site until I've signed in, so I would never have known this was happening. Believe me, this was NOT something Craig did intentionally with this forum software...that just ain't Hearth.com's style. Rick

ETA:  OK, I spoke out of turn...should have talked with the boss before I tried to read his mind.  Sorry.


----------



## webbie (Jul 22, 2012)

Well, what is the summary here? Do logged in hearth.com members see it?

That's the question of the day. I have noticed that we have MANY more "guests" who drive by and grab quick info...than regular members....so considered that they would not be as touchy about ads (which they are obviously not).....

But I don't want logged in members seeing these!


----------



## KaptJaq (Jul 22, 2012)

webbie said:


> Well, what is the summary here? Do logged in hearth.com members see it?
> 
> That's the question of the day. I have noticed that we have MANY more "guests" who drive by and grab quick info...than regular members....so considered that they would not be as touchy about ads (which they are obviously not).....
> 
> But I don't want logged in members seeing these!


 

Logged in members do not see the ads inserted in the first post on each page, only guests do.

As I mentioned in an earlier post I would prefer that nothing be inserted into my posts either for members or guests. I have sent a lot of new wood burners to this site for all the great knowledge here and many remain lurkers, I don't want them to think I am endorsing a product by posting an ad within my post. Put the ad between the first and second post delimited with a line top and bottom. I don't mind ads, they pay the bills, I just don't want words put into my mouth.

KaptJaq


----------



## fossil (Jul 22, 2012)

^ I like this comment & suggestion from KaptJaq.


----------



## webbie (Jul 22, 2012)

fossil said:


> ^ I like this comment & suggestion from KaptJaq.


 
I think I was able to change it to that.......after the first post. It doesn't seem to jump out as bothersome now, but let me know.....


----------



## ScotO (Jul 22, 2012)

KaptJaq said:


> Logged in members do not see the ads inserted in the first post on each page, only guests do.
> 
> As I mentioned in an earlier post I would prefer that nothing be inserted into my posts either for members or guests. I have sent a lot of new wood burners to this site for all the great knowledge here and many remain lurkers, I don't want them to think I am endorsing a product by posting an ad within my post. Put the ad between the first and second post delimited with a line top and bottom. I don't mind ads, they pay the bills, I just don't want words put into my mouth.
> 
> ...


Well said Kapt,  I couldn't agree more!


----------



## fossil (Jul 22, 2012)

webbie said:


> I think I was able to change it to that.......after the first post. It doesn't seem to jump out as bothersome now, but let me know.....


 
Better...but still a "part" of the first post content.  Can you delineate with horizontal lines as if its a separate post?  Am I being too picky?  You can always fire me.


----------



## PapaDave (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh wait, I didn't mean I like that he could fire you, Rick.
Has anyone heard from EW?
I hate to see anyone leave over something that could possibly be "fixed", or changed.
I've signed up for MANY forums, but this is the only one I post to on a regular basis. Actually, probably the only one I post to.
I'm always signed on, so never see ads in posts. Seems like a simple solution.


----------



## webbie (Jul 23, 2012)

fossil said:


> Better...but still a "part" of the first post content. Can you delineate with horizontal lines as if its a separate post? Am I being too picky? You can always fire me.


 
I put lines around it as well as a space and even titled it as an ad........

That should make it much less in your face.....maybe it's me, but I see a LOT of ads that are much more in-my-face than this one on major corporate and news sites. Heck, when I try to watch a one minute video these days, I have to suffer through 20-30 seconds of commercials......

If it's any consolation to those thinking I am getting wealthy, my site revenue has been headed down each year even as our traffic goes up....the reason being that I don't over-exploit every possible opportunity. But I did think that "guests" are fair game for ONE more ad than registered members.....

I'm willing to listen and be proven wrong by popular opinion.....although this is not a democracy, we (mods, I and the helpful members) are a community and we react to those who are involved. 

As to EW, as I said before I have to suspect it's more than one ad......seems upset about other things! Who knows? But we have always welcomed complaints and disagreements.....in fact, that is what this entire forum section is for (or, folks can PM or email me).


----------



## fossil (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks boss.  I know what you mean about ads...I'm glad ours are not as obtrusive as is so common across the web.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 2, 2012)

Maybe I'm being dense, but who the heck is Dudley and where is this thread where he complains or whatever about this free website?


----------



## fossil (Aug 2, 2012)

It's all fixed now.  If Dudley's still around, he should be a happy camper.


----------



## webbie (Aug 2, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> Maybe I'm being dense, but who the heck is Dudley and where is this thread where he complains or whatever about this free website?


 
Yeah, some people have mentioned to me that complaining about ads on a free site is sorta interesting...yet I do understand the concerns when things get too crazy. In this case, the ad in question was ONLY shown to guests...not to any member! But maybe someone didn't log in and so they saw it and got angry?

I moved the ad in question to well below the post(s) and used lines around it to clearly delineate it from the conversations. I think those were real concerns. Frankly, I didn't really look at the ad when I put it in......just a quickie glance. So I didn't catch that it was a little "in your face"


----------



## fossil (Aug 2, 2012)

What tripped his trigger was he saw the ad pop in the midst of one of his own posts.  He extrapolated then that folks who saw it would think he was endorsing or recommending it.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 2, 2012)

fossil said:


> What tripped his trigger was he saw the ad pop in the midst of one of his own posts.  He extrapolated then that folks who saw it would think he was endorsing or recommending it.


Well, I guess that does seem like a reasonable concern. Glad it seems to be resolved.


----------

